# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  من روائع الكتب .... كتاب الإسلام السياسي والمعركة القادمة

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الكلام السخيف الذي يرفض الدولة الإسلامية لأنها دولة دينية ..

 لم يفهم كلمة عمر بن الخطاب و أبي بكر و هم السادة و المثل .. 

حينما يقول الواحد منهم صبيحة بيعته : “ إن أصبت فاعينوني و إن أخطأت فقوموني ”

لا عصمة لحاكم إذن .. و لا حكم إلهي في الإسلام .. 

و إنما هو حكم"مدني" "ديمقراطي" يخطيء صاحبه و يراجع .

..

-- د. مصطفى محمود || كتاب : الإسلام السياسي والمعركة القادمة --

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

منذ أن تفتح عينيك لتصحو، حتى تغلقهما لتنام، لا تعلق همتك بأمر من الأمور الدون، 

لا تنم على غلّ ولا تصحَ على شهوة، ولا تسع إلى طمع ولا تسابق إلى سلطة،

وإنما اجعل همك واهتمامك في الخير والبر والحق والصدق، 

والمروءة والمعونة قاصدا وجه ربك على الدوام .

Dr. Mostafa Mahmoud

كتاب: أناشيد الإثم والبراءة

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

إنها ليست نكتة و لكنه التاريخ ..

فالإسكندر الذي خرج من مقدونيا فاتحاً 

و هب على العالم القديم كالإعصار

لم يعد إلى بلاده ثانية 

فقد مات بالملاريا .. في أثناء عودته من الهند

بلدغة بعوضة ! .. و لا أحد يدري أين دُفن ...

~~

من كتاب / الشيطان يحكم

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

النفس المؤمنة لا تعرف الملل ولا تعرف البلادة أو الكآبة،

وحزن هذه النفس حزن مضيء حافل بالرجاء، 

وهي في ذروة الألم لا تكف عن حسن الظن بالله، 

ولا يفارقها شعورها بالأمن لأنها تشعر بأن الله معها دائما،

وأكثر ما يحزنها نقصها وعيبها وخطيئتها.

Dr. Mostafa Mahmoud

مقال: لماذا تمرض نفوسنا

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

العذاب ليس له طبقة ..

الذي يسكن في أعماق الصحراء يشكو مر الشكوى لأنه لا يجد الماء الصالح للشرب.

و ساكن الزمالك الذي يجد الماء و النور و السخان و التكييف و التليفون و التليفيزيون لو استمعت إليه لوجدته يشكو مر الشكوى هو الآخر من سوء الهضم و السكر و الضغط.

و المليونير ساكن باريس الذي يجد كل ما يحلم به، يشكو الكآبة و الخوف من الأماكن المغلقة و الوسواس و الأرق و القلق.

و الذي أعطاه الله الصحة و المال و الزوجة الجميلة يشك في زوجته الجميلة و لا يعرف طعم الراحة.

و الرجل الناجح المشهور النجم الذي حالفه الحظ في كل شيء و انتصر في كل معركة لم يستطع أن ينتصر على ضعفه و خضوعه للمخدر فأدمن الكوكايين و انتهى إلى الدمار.

و الملك الذي يملك الأقدار و المصائر و الرقاب تراه عبدا لشهوته خادما لأطماعه ذليلا لنزواته.

و بطل المصارعة أصابه تضخم في القلب نتيجة تضخم في العضلات.

كلنا نخرج من الدنيا بحظوظ متقاربة برغم ما يبدو في الظاهر من بعد الفوارق.

و برغم غنى الأغنياء و فقر الفقراء فمحصولهم النهائي من السعادة و الشقاء الدنيوي متقارب.
فالله يأخذ بقدر ما يعطي و يعوض بقدر ما يحرم و ييسر بقدر ما يعسر.. و لو دخل كل منا قلب الآخر لأشفق عليه و لرأى عدل الموازين الباطنية برغم اختلال الموازين الظاهرية.. و لما شعر بحسد و لا بحقد و لا بزهو و لا بغرور.

إنما هذه القصور و الجواهر و الحلي و اللآلئ مجرد ديكور خارجي من ورق اللعب.. و في داخل القلوب التي ترقد فيها تسكن الحسرات و الآهات الملتاعة.

و الحاسدون و الحاقدون و المغترون و الفرحون مخدوعون في الظواهر غافلون عن الحقائق.

و لو أدرك السارق هذا الإدراك لما سرق و لو أدركه القاتل لما قتل و لو عرفه الكذاب لما كذب.

و لو علمناه حق العلم لطلبنا الدنيا بعزة الأنفس و لسعينا في العيش بالضمير و لتعاشرنا بالفضيلة فلا غالب في الدنيا و لا مغلوب في الحقيقة و الحظوظ كما قلنا متقاربة في باطن الأمر و محصولنا من الشقاء و السعادة متقارب برغم الفوارق الظاهرة بين الطبقات.. فالعذاب ليس له طبقة و إنما هو قاسم مشترك بين الكل.. يتجرع منه كل واحد كأسا وافية ثم في النهاية تتساوى الكؤوس برغم اختلاف المناظر و تباين الدرجات و الهيئات.

و ليس اختلاف نفوسنا هو اختلاف سعادة و شقاء و إنما اختلاف مواقف.. فهناك نفس تعلو على شقائها و تتجاوزه و ترى فيه الحكمة و العبرة و تلك نفوس مستنيرة ترى العدل و الجمال في كل شيء و تحب الخالق في كل أفعاله.. و هناك نفوس تمضغ شقاءها و تجتره و تحوله إلى حقد أسود و حسد أكال.. و تلك هي النفوس المظلمة الكافرة بخالقها المتمردة على أفعاله.

و كل نفس تمهد بموقفها لمصيرها النهائي في العالم الآخر.. حيث يكون الشقاء الحقيقي.. أو السعادة الحقيقية.. فأهل الرضا إلى النعيم و أهل الحقد إلى الجحيم.

أما الدنيا فليس فيها نعيم و لا جحيم إلا بحكم الظاهر فقط بينما في الحقيقة تتساوى الكؤوس التي يتجرعها الكل.. و الكل في تعب.

إنما الدنيا امتحان لإبراز المواقف.. فما اختلفت النفوس إلا بمواقفها و ما تفاضلت إلا بمواقفها.
و ليس بالشقاء و النعيم اختلفت و لا بالحظوظ المتفاوتة تفاضلت و لا بما يبدو على الوجوه من ضحك و بكاء تنوعت.

فذلك هو المسرح الظاهر الخادع. 
و تلك هي لبسة الديكور و الثياب التنكرية التي يرتديها الأبطال حيث يبدو أحدنا ملكا و الآخر صعلوكا و حيث يتفاوت أمامنا المتخم و المحروم.

أما وراء الكواليس.
أما على مسرح القلوب.
أما في كوامن الأسرار و على مسرح الحق و الحقيقة.. فلا يوجد ظالم و لا مظلوم و لا متخم و لا محروم.. و إنما عدل مطلق و استحقاق نزيه يجري على سنن ثابتة لا تتخلف حيث يمد الله يد السلوى الخفية يحنو بها على المحروم و ينير بها ضمائر العميان و يلاطف أهل المسكنة و يؤنس الأيتام و المتوحدين في الخلوات و يعوض الصابرين حلاوة في قلوبهم.. ثم يميل بيد القبض و الخفض فيطمس على بصائر المترفين و يوهن قلوب المتخمين و يؤرق عيون الظالمين و يرهل أبدان المسرفين.. و تلك هي الرياح الخفية المنذرة التي تهب من الجحيم و النسمات المبشرة التي تأتي من الجنة.. و المقدمات التي تسبق اليوم الموعود.. يوم تنكشف الأستار و تهتك الحجب و تفترق المصائر إلى شقاء حق و إلى نعيم حق.. يوم لا تنفع معذرة.. و لا تجدي تذكرة.

و أهل الحكمة في راحة لأنهم أدركوا هذا بعقولهم و أهل الله في راحة لأنهم أسلموا إلى الله في ثقة و قبلوا ما يجريه عليهم و رأوا في أفعاله عدلا مطلقا دون أن يتعبوا عقولهم فأراحو عقولهم أيضا، فجمعوا لأنفسهم بين الراحتين راحة القلب و راحة العقل فأثمرت الراحتان راحة ثالثة هي راحة البدن.. بينما شقى أصحاب العقول بمجادلاتهم.

أما أهل الغفلة و هم الأغلبية الغالبة فمازالوا يقتل بعضهم بعضا من أجل اللقمة و المرأة و الدرهم و فدان الأرض، ثم لا يجمعون شيئا إلا مزيدا من الهموم و أحمالا من الخطايا و ظمأً لا يرتوي و جوعا لا يشبع.

فانظر من أي طائفة من هؤلاء أنت.. و اغلق عليك بابك و ابك على خطيئتك.

..

-- د. مصطفى محمود || أناشيد الإثم والبراءة --

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

اليأس يؤدي إلى انخفاض الكورتيزون في الدم، والغضب يؤدي إلى ارتفاع الأدرينالين والثيروكسين في الدم بنسب كبيرة،

وإذا استسلم الإنسان لزوابع الغضب والقلق والأرق واليأس أصبح فريسة سهلة لقرحة المعدة والسكر وتقلص القولون وأمراض الغدة الدرقية والذبحة،

وهي أمراض لا علاج لها إلا المحبة والتفاؤل والتسامح وطيبة القلب.

Dr. Mostafa Mahmoud

كتاب: في الحب والحياة

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

نرى الله يقول لليهود الماديين : " اتقوا النار " .

ويقول للمؤمنين أولي الألباب : " اتقوني يا أولي الألباب "

لأن العقليات المادية لا تخاف إلّا النار المادية . أما أولوا الألباب فإنهم يعرفون أن خالق النار أخطر شأناً من النار ، ولهذا نراه يضيف الضمير فيقول :
... 
" اتقوني يا أولي الألباب " .

وهكذا نرى أن الحروف في القرآن لا ترد اعتباطاً وإنما تأتي بحساب ولحكمة .

Dr. Mostafa Mahmoud

كتاب / القرآن كائن حي

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

لست تافها عند ربك و لا هين الشأن، 

فقد نفخ فيك من روحه و أسجد لك ملائكته، 

و سخر لك أكوأنه كلها، و أعطاك التسرمد و الخلود، ومنحك الحرية..

إن شئت كنت ربانيا و إن شئت كنت شيطانيا..فأين هوان الشأن فى هذا كله!.

Dr. Mostafa Mahmoud

كتاب / القران كائن حي

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

و انتظار المهدي لن يصنع مهدياً .. 

و إنما العمل و الصبر و الكفاح و البطولة في قلب الميدان و في قلب المعركة هو الذي سيفرز القيادات الرائدة و الزعامات التي يجتمع عليها الناس ..

الأعمال و ليست الدعاوَى هي التي تصنع الأبطال و ليس العكس ..

" و قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم "..


-- د. مصطفى محمود || كتاب : على حافة الزلزال

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

وقد وضع الإسلام الأسس الثابته للصحة النفسية ، وذلك بالصبر والتوكُل والتسليم والتفويض والحمد والشُكر بعد الإجتهاد وبَذل الوسع .

" قل لن يصيبنا إلا ما كتب الله لنا " .

" عسى أن تكرهوا شيئاً وهو خيرٌ لكم " .

" قل يا عباديَ الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمةِ الله إنَّ الله يغفر الذنوبَ جميعا " .

" لا تيأسوا من روح الله إنه لا ييأس من روح الله إلا القوم الكافرون " .

وذلك هو الطب النفسي الإلهي الذي عجز فرسان الطب النفسي المادي أن يلحقوا به .. والذي مازال هو الباب الوحيد للسكينة والأمن حينما تُسَد جميع الأبواب .

Dr. Mostafa Mahmoud
من كتاب / القرآن كائن حي

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

الناس يفهمون الدين على أنه مجموعة الأوامر والنواهي ولوائح العقاب وحدود الحرام والحلال، وكلها من شئون الدنيا،

أما الدين فشيء آخر أعمق وأشمل وأبعد،

الدين في حقيقته هو الحب القديم الذي جئنا به إلى الدنيا والحنين الدائم الذي يملأ شغاف قلوبنا إلى الوطن الأصل الذي جئنا منه، والعطش الروحي إلى النبع الذي صدرنا عنه والذي يملأ كل جارحة من جوارحنا شوقا وحنينا، وهو حنين تطمسه غواشي الدنيا 

وشواغلها وشهواتها،

ولا نفيق على هذا الحنين إلا لحظة يحيطنا القبح والظلم والعبث والفوضى والاضطراب في هذا العالم فنشعر أننا غرباء عنه.

Dr. Mostafa Mahmoud
سـواح فى دنيـــا الله

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

حاول أن تتخيل الدنيا بلا موت .. الدنيا من أيام آدم .. و المخلوقات و هي تتراكم فيها .. و لا تموت ..

الناس .. و الذباب .. و الضفادع .. و الحشائش .. و الديدان .. و هي تتراكم .. و يصعد بعضها على أكتاف بعض .. حتى تسد عين الشمس..

إن الحياة تبدو شيئاً كالاختناق ..

إن الكائن الحي يحب نفسه فقط .. و يحب اللحظة الصغيرة التي يعيشها و لهذا يكره الموت .. و لكن الموت يحب كل اللحظات و يحب الزمن .. و يحب المستقبل .. و لهذا يتساقط الناس من غرباله كالنشارة ، ليقوم على أشلائهم ناس آخرون أحسن منهم و 

هكذا دواليك ..

الموت هو عملية المونتاج التي تعمل في الشريط الوجودي كله فتقصه إلى عدة لقطات واقعية .. كل منها له عمر محدود .
..
-- د. مصطفى محمود || كتاب : لغز الموت

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

من دلائل عظمة القرآن وإعجازه أنه حينما ذكر الزواج، لم يذكر الحب وإنما ذكر المودة والرحمة والسكن،

سكَن النفوس بعضها إلى بعض، وراحة النفوس بعضها إلى بعض،

وقيام الرحمة وليس الحب، والمودة وليس الشهوة

قال تعالى: { وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجاً لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً …} [الروم : 21]

"إنها الرحمة والمودة مفتاح البيوت"

والرحمة تحتوي على الحب بالضرورة، والحب لا يشتمل على الرحمة، بل يكاد بالشهوة أن ينقلب عدواناً.

والرحمة أعمق من الحب وأصفى وأطهَر،

والرحمة عاطفة إنسانية راقية مركبة، ففيها الحب، وفيها التضحية، وفيها إنكار الذات، وفيها التسامح، وفيها العطف، وفيها العفو، وفيها الكرم، وكُلُنا قادرون على الحب بحكم الجِبِلَّة البشرية وقليل منا هم القادرون على الرحمة.

Dr. Mostafa Mahmoud
كتاب: عصر القرود

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

نحن مصنعون من الفناء،

ولا ندرك الأشياء إلا في لحظة فنائها،

نشعر بثروتنا حينما تفر من يدنا، ونشعر بصحتنا حينما نخسرها، ونشعر بحبنا حينما نفقده،

فإذا دام شيء في يدنا فإننا نفقد الاحساس به.

Dr. Mostafa Mahmoud
كتاب: في الحب والحياة

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

كلمات القرآن كلمات منفردة بذاتها وبخصائصها ، لا تستطيع أن تغيّر كلمة أو تبدل عبارة أو تقدم جملة ، فكل كلمة تمسك بالأخرى مثل الذرات في مجال مغناطيسي محكم ..

حتى الحرف لا يأتي في القرآن إلا لضرورة ، ولا يمكنك أن ترفع حرفاً من مكانه أو تستبدله بحرف آخر ..

نرى القرآن يقول:

[ أَلْهَاكُمُ التَّكاثُرْ ( 1 ) ،حَتىَّ زُرْتُمُ الَمقاَبِر ( 2 ) ]

من سورة التكاثر

فلماذا .. زرتم .. لماذا لم يقل سكنتم المقابر ، أو دخلتم المقابر ، أو حللتم في المقابر أو ملأتم المقابر ؟

ولماذا قال " زرتم "

ليلفت النظر إلى أن المقام في القبر مقام مؤقت وأن الدخول إلى القبر دخول زيارة لا دخول سكني .

وتدل على ذلك آية ثانية عن الموت:[ قُل لَّوْ كُنتُمْ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ لَبَرَزَ الَّذِينَ كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقَتْلُ إِلَى مَضَاجِعِهِمْ ]

من سورة آل عمران - من آية 154

فيصف رقدة الموت بأنها مجرد ضجعة وأن القبر مجرد مضجع ، والضجعة بعدها انتباه وقيام ، وتلك دقة بالغة في التعبير تجعل كل كلمة مقصودة لضرورة ولا يمكن استبدالها .

~~

من كتاب / القرآن كائن حي .

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

:Good: 
ها نحن نتباعد عن بعضنا أكثر فأكثر كل يوم و كأننا شظايا تتناثر فى الفضاء ، 

و يعجز الواحد منا أن يسمع الآخر أو يوصل إليه رأيا أو يلقى له أذنا أو يفتح له قلبا ..

دكتور مصطفى محمود

~~

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

أهل النار ..
الغضب .. الحقد .. الحسد .. الغل .. الشهوة .. كلها نار ..
كلها تعتمل في النفس اعتمال النار و تأكل فيها كما تأكل النار في الحطب .
و جهاد النفس هدفه محاصرة هذه النار و مغالبتها والتحكم فيها و تخليص القلب منها .
و من مات و في نفسه شهوة مات و للنار فيه نصيب ...
ففي الآخرة تنتهك الأسرار .. و تنكشف الأستار و تظهر الخبايا و تفتضح الخبايا ة تبدو النفوس على ما هي عليه في حقيقتها إن كانت نورا فنور و إن كانت نارا فنار .
فإن كانت نارا اتصلت بما يجانسها .. ألا ترى بقع الزيت الطافية في الماء تجتمع و تنادي بعضهاو تلتحم ببعضها .. كما تلتحم حبات الزئبق معا و تتلصق معا . 
فكذلك النار حينما تطلع على الأفئدة فإنها تلابس الأفئدة النارية و تسرح فيها كما تسرح النار في الهشيم .
و مهلة العمر هي الفرصة الوحيدة لمعالجة هذه النار الداخلية و إخمادها و ذلك بالصلاة و الذكر و جهاد النفس و معاناة الخطأ و الأكتواء بعواقبه و اكتساب العبرة و الخبرة و الخروج بنور الحكمة من نار الألم .
فمن عاش عمره المديد و لم يزدد حكمة و لم يكتسب خبرة و لم يجاهد نقصا و خرج من الدنيا بلا توبة و هو ما زال مغلوبا بشهواته منقادا لناره فهو إلى النار ذاهب .. فهو والنار كلاهما من معدن واحد و هو في النار منذ الأزل و هو فيها دنيا و آخرة بحكم المشاكلة والمجانسة والنار حقيقته .. و هو بضعة منها .. إنما أطفأ الله ناره لبرهة قصيرة من العمر حينما خلقه و ألقى عليه الماء والتراب و سواه طينا .. فلما عاد ترابا .. و خلع الله ثوبه الطيني عادت حقيقته النارية و ظهر البركان الذي كان مستورا خلف الضلوع.
و هذا حال أهل النار الذين هم أهلها " وهم يصطرخون فيها ربنا أخرجنا نعمل صالحا غير الذي كنا نعمل " (37-فاطر)
و لو ردوا لعادوا لما نهوا عنه و إنهم لكاذبون .. فإنهم نار بحكم حقائقهم .. و لو أعاد الله خلقهم ألف مرة .
ولا يصح أن يلتبس الأمر على القارئ فيشتبه عليه أن الله جبرهم على الشر بحكم ما أودع فيهم من حقائق الحسد والحقد .. سبحانه و تعالى عن ذلك علوا كبيرا فإن الله يذكرهم في قرآنه فينسب حسدهم إلى أنفسهم فيقول " حسدا من عند أنفسهم "
فالله يخلق القلب محايدا صالحا لأن الله يحتوي نية صاحبه إن كانت خيرا فخيرا و إن كانت شرا فشر.. و الله جعل النية حرة والمبادرة القلبية حرة تماما حتى الشيطان لا يستطيع أن يدخل القلب إلا بإذن صاحبه .. لم يجعل الله للشيطان سلطانا قاهرا على القلوب فقال له : " عبادي ليس لك عليهم سلطان "
ولهذا لا يستطيع الشيطان أن يستهوي إلا الشياطين أمثاله الذين ستضيفونه مختارين في قلوبهم و يفتحون له آذانهم .
و حقائق ثابت للنفوس منذ الأزل .. و هي أسرارها المعلومة لله علما قديما لم يجبر الله نفسا على شر..
و كل نفس هي التي أسرت و كتمت و أخفت في طويتها هذه الشرور أو الخيرات .
"والله مخرج ما كنتم تكتمون " (72- البقرة )
لم يقل "خالق ما كنتم تكتمون " .. بل قال مخرج ما كنتم تكتمون فهو ليس مسئولا عن حسد الحاسد و عن حقد الحاقد .. و إنما هو مخرج و مظهر هذه الأشياء فقط بما يجريه على الدنيا من اختيار و ابتلاء و تقليب في الأحوال .. و لكنه لم يخلقها في نفوس أصحابها .. و الأمر خطير ..
و لو أدرك كل منا أنه على شفا حفرة من النار الفعليه و أن ناره فيه أقرب إليه من أنفاسه لخر على ركبته ساجدا باكيا صارخا متوسلا .
و لأصبح من أهل الخوف و الرجاء الذين يموتون كل يوم قبل أن يموتوا .
فإن الله الذي خلق العالم بدقة مذهلة و إحكام مدهش و الذي خلق الإلكترون المتناهي في الصغر مدارا لا يستطيع أن يتجاوزه .. فإذا اقتضى الأمر أن ينتقل من مدار إلى مدار لا يستطيع أن يتجاوزه .. فإذا اقتضى الأمر أن ينتقل من مدار إلى مدار فإنه لا يستطيع أ يقفز إلى الخارج أو إلى الداخل .. إلا إذا أعطى أو أخذ شحنة مساوية لحركته .
الخالق الذي قدر هذا الضبط والربط في حركة إلكترون منتهاه في الصغر لن يستطيع أن يفلت منه مجرم و لن يستطيع أن يمكر به ماكر و هو الذي وصف نفسه بأنه خير الماكرين .. و بأنه خالق كل شئ .. بيده مقاليد كل شئ .. العزيز الجبار المهيمن الذي ليس كمثله شئ .. السميع اللطيف الخبير الذي لا تأخذه سنة و لا نوم .. الذي له الشفاعة جميعا ..
" و كم من ملك في السماوات لا تغني شفاعتهم شيئا إلا من بعد أن يأذن الله لم يشاء و يرضى " (26- النجم)
"ما من شفيع إلا بعد إذنه "( 3- يونس)
" ما لكم من دونه من ولى و لا شفيع " (4- السجدة )
ذلكم الله فطوبى لمن أدركه الخوف..
طوبى للذاكرين الموت .. الباكين في ساعات الوحدة .. المشفقين من يوم اللقاء .. 
الذين رأوا النار في أنفسهم قبل أن يروها رأي العين .. 
الذين استشفوا الحقائق و استبصروا الغيب .. و لمسوا الشواهد ..
و أدركوا الآيات و أيقنوا قبل زمان الإيقان .
أهل التسليم و الخضوع ..
اللهم اجعلنا منهم .
..
-- د. مصطفى محمود ||

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

كان محمد علية الصلاة والسلام مثالا للحلم والصبر وسعة الصدر وحسن الاستماع إلى الخصم والجدل بالتى هى أحسن والعفو عن المسيء،

ألم يدخل مكة غازيا منتصرا على أعداء الأمس الملطخى الأيدى بالدماء المسلمين ليقول في سماحة ومغفرة : " اذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء "

لقد أخذ أصحابنا عن النبي لحية وجلباب ولم يأخذوا عنه عدله وحلمه ومغفرته ومكارم أخلاقه.

Dr. Mostafa Mahmoud

كتاب: السؤال الحائر

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

الكثير منا يذكر قصة الأسد الذي اغتال مدربه ( محمد الحلو ) وقتَله غدرًا في أحد عروض السيرك بالقاهرة .
وما نشرته الجرائد بعد ذلك من انتحار الأسد في قفصه بحديقة الحيوان واضِعًا نهاية عجيبة لفاجعة مثيرة من فواجع هذا الزمن ..
والقصة بدأت أمام جمهور غفير من المشاهدين في السيرك حينما استدار محمد الحلو ليتلَقَى تصفيق النظارة بعد نمرة ناجحة مع الأسد " سلطان " ..
وفي لحظة خاطفة قفز الأسد على كتفه من الخلف وأنشب مخالبه وأسنانه في ظهره !! ..
وسقط المدرّب على الأرض ينزف دماً ومن فوقه الأسد الهائج ..
واندفع الجمهور والحُرّاس يحملون الكراسي وهجم ابن الحلو على الأسد بقضيب من حديد وتمكن أن يخلص أباه بعد فوات الأوان ..
ومات الأب في المستشفى بعد ذلك بأيام .
أما الأسد سلطان فقد انطوى على نفسه في حالة اكتئاب ورفَض الطعام
وقرر مدير السيرك نقله إلى حديقة الحيوان باعتباره أسدًا شرِسًا لا يصلح للتدريب ..
وفي حديقة الحيوان استمر سلطان على إضرابه عن الطعام ..
فقدموا له أنثى لتسري عنه فضربها في قسوة !!
وطردها وعاود انطوائه وعزلته واكتئابه ..
وأخيراً انتابته حالة جنون، فراح يعضّ جسده ..
وهَوَى على ذيله بأسنانه فقصمه نصفين !!! ..
ثم راح يعضّ ذراعه ، الذراع نفسها التي اغتال بها مدرّبه ..
وراح يأكل منها في وحشيّة ، وظل يأكل من لحمها حتى نزف ومات واضعًا بذلك خاتمة لقصة ندم من نوع فريد ..
ندَم حيوان أعجم ومَلِك نبيل من ملوك الغاب ..
عرف معنى* الـوفـــاء * وأصاب منه حظًا لا يصيبه الآدميون !!
أسدٌ قاتل أكل يديه الآثمتين ..
درسٌ بليغ يعطيه حيوان للمسوخ البشرية التي تأكل شعوبًا ..
وتقتل ملايين في برود على الموائد الدبلوماسية وهي تقرع الكؤوس وتتبادل الأنخاب .
ثم تتخاصر في ضوء الأباجورات الحالمة وترقص على همس الموسيقى وترشف القبلات في سعادة وكأنه لا شيء حدث !!
إنّي أنحني احترامًا لهذا الأسد الإنسان ..
بل إني لأظلمه وأسبّه حين أصفه بالإنسانية .. !!
كانت آخر كلمة قالها ( الحلو ) وهو يموت .. أوصيكو ما حدش يقتل سلطان ..
وصية أمانة ما حدش يقتله .
هل سمع الأسد كلمة مدربه ؟ ..
وهل فهمها ؟
يبدو أننا لا نفهم الحيوان ولا نعلم عنه شيئاً .
....
ألا يدلّ سلوك ذلك الأسد الذي انتحر على أننا أمام نفس راقية تفهم وتشعر وتحس .. ؟!
وتؤمن بالجزاء والعقاب والمسؤولية ؟؟ !! ..
نفس لها ضمير يتألّم للظلم والجور والعدوان ؟؟!!
~~
د. مصطفى محمود
من كتـــاب / رأيـــت اللــــّــــه

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

الإسلام هو الحل،

ولكن ليس الإسلام الشكلي، ولا التدين المظهرى،

وإنما الإسلام في حقيقته وجوهره، إسلام العلم والعمل ومكارم الأخلاق، إسلام الحرية والديموقراطية والعدالة الأجتماعية، إسلام الفكر والعمل.

Dr. Mostafa Mahmoud
كتاب: سقوط اليسار

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

أنت لا تحس بالفانلة على جسمك إلا فى اللحظة التى تلبسها .. و فى اللحظة التى تخلعها .. أما فى الساعات الطويلة بين اللحظتين .. و هى على جسمك فأنت لا تحس بها ..
إنها على جسمك .. تلامس جلدك و تلتف حول صدرك و ظهرك و ذراعيك و لكنك لا تحس بها و لا تشعر بوجودها .

و المرأة بالمثل تحس بها و أنت تشرع فى الزواج منها فى فترة التعارف و الخطوبة و كتب الكتاب و شهر العسل .. فإذا لبستها تماما كالفانلة و أحاطت بصدرك و ذراعيك فقدت الشعور بوجودها .. و أصبحت مثل قطعة أثاث فى البيت تدخل كل يوم لتجدها فى مكانها .. مثل المنظر تطل عليه من نافذتك يثيرك للمرة الأولى ثم يصبح عاديا ثم تنساه تماما ...
و تظل المرأة منسية كالفانلة .. حتى تأتى اللحظة التى يدب فيها الخلاف بينك و بينها و يتأرجح الزواج على هاوية الطلاق و تبدأ فى خلعها كما تخلع فانلتك .. و فى تلك اللحظة تعود للشعور بها بعنف و ترتجف من خشية فراقها .

إن الزواج الذى يسمونه الزواج السعيد .. الزواج الذى يدوم فيه الوداد و تنتظم فيه العلاقة بين الزوجين فى سياق رتيب هادىء .. يفتر فيه شعور كل واحد بالآخر و ينطفىء الوهج من قلب الاثنين ..

ما السر ؟ ..
السر فى كيمياء الأعصاب ..

إن أعصابنا مصنوعه بطريقة خاصة .. تحس بلحظات الانتقال و لا تحس بالاستمرار ..
حينما تفتح الشباك فجأة تسمع دوشة الشارع تملاء أذنيك ..
ثم تخف الدوشة شيئا فشيئا حينما يستمر صخبها فى أذنك ..
و حينما تركب الأسانسير تشعر به فى لحظة تحركه .. و فى لحظة توقفه .. أما فى الدقيقة الطويلة بين اللحظتين فأنت لا تشعر به لأن حركته تكون مستمرة ..

و حينما تنظر للشمس لأول مرة تغشى عينيك و لكنك حينما تتعود عليها تبحلق فيها دون أن تتأثر ..

و حينما تعيش متمتعا بصحة مستمرة لا تحس بهذه الصحة .. و لا تتذكرها إلا حينما تمرض.

و حينما تدخل السجن تفقد وزنك فى الشهور الأولى ، لأنك تحس بالفارق بين هواء الحرية و هواء الزنزانة .. ثم تتعود على الزنزانة فتفقد إحساسك بضيقها .. و تبدأ تأكل بشهية و تسمن ..

إن الدوام قاتل الشعور .. لأن أعصابنا عاجزة بطبيعتها عن الاحساس بالمنبهات التى تدوم ..
نحن مصنعون من الفناء .. و لا ندرك الأشياء إلا فى لحظة فنائها ..
نشعر بثروتنا حينما تفر من يدنا ..
و نشعر بصحتنا حينما نخسرها ..
و نشعر بحبنا حينما نفقده ..
فإذا دام شىء فى يدنا فإننا نفقد الاحساس به ..

* * *

كيف تحافظ الزوجة على زوجها و تجعل حبه يدوم ؟ ..

لا توجد إلا وسيلة واحدة .. أن تتغير .. و تتحول كل يوم إلى امرأة جديدة .. و لا تعطى نفسها لزوجها للنهاية ، تهرب من يده فى اللحظة التى يظن أنه استحوذ عليها ، و تنام كالكتكوت فى حضنه فى اللحظة التى يظن أنه فقدها .. و تفاجئه بألوان من العاطفة و الاقبال و الادبار لا يتوقعها .. و تحيط نفسها بجو متغير .. و تبدل ديكور البيت و تفصيله .. و ألوان الطعام و تقديمها .
على الزوجة أن تكون غانية لتحتفظ بقلب زوجها شابا مشتعلا ..
و على الزوج أن يكون فنانا ليحتفظ بحب زوجته ملتهبا متجددا ..
عليه أن يكون جديدا فى لبسه و فى كلامه و فى غزله .. و أن يغير النكتة التى يقولها آخر الليل .. و الطريقة التى يقضى بها إجازة الأسبوع .. و يحتفظ بمفاجأة غير متوقعة ليفاجىء بها زوجته كل لحظة ..

* * *

و زمان كانت الزوجة تتطوع بالرضا بالزوج على أنه قسمة و نصيب و تحبه كما تحب أمر الله .. و كان الزوج يتزوج ليعيش .. و كان الزواج ينجح لأنه مدعم بإرادة إلهية أقوى من الحب و أقوى من السعادة و أقوى من كل شىء .. كانت الزوجة تحب زوجها طيبا و تحبه مجرما .. وتحبه مريضا .. و تحبه صحيحا ..
و كان حبها فى الحقيقة تديناً و عقيدة أكثر منه حباً ..

أما الآن فالزوجة تقرأ الصحف و تدخل السينما و تسمع الاذاعة و تطلب من زوجها غراميات متواصلة من نوع غراميات روك هدسون ..

و لينجح الزواج لابد أن يكون الزوج بهلواناً .. و الزوجة بهلوانة .. ليضع الإثنان الشطة فى فطيرة الحب كل يوم ..

و بالطبع الزواج الآن ألذ من زمان .. و لكنه متعب و يغور بمشاكله ..

و أنا أفضل زواجا أستريح فيه على زواج أتشقلب فيه كل يوم لأحرك أعصاب زوجتى و أحافظ على حبها .. و أجدد شهيتها نحوى ..
أفضل أن تحبنى زوجتى فى تدين .. فأكون ربها و رجلها و بيتها و حياتها .. و يدوم حبنا لأنه عقيدة و إيمان قبل أن يكون حبا ..

لكن فين أيام زمان .. هذه أحلام ..
ليس أمامنا الآن فى هذا الجيل من البنات العفاريت .. غير ألاعيب روك هدسون ..
ليس أمامنا غير أعصاب زوجاتنا و تقديم المشهيات العاطفية من كل لون .. لنحتفظ بهن .. و ليحتفظن بنا ..

Dr. Mostafa Mahmoud

مقال : أســــرار الشـــعور 
من كتاب / في الحب و الحياة

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

احترم كل شيء مهما صغر شأنه،

الطفل، والحشرة، وزبّال الطريق، وجرسون المقهى، وبهلوان السيرك، ومن لا حيلة له أو صولجان في يده،

فالله وحده يعلم من في الغد يكون في يده الصولجان.

Dr. Mostafa Mahmoud
كتاب : الشيطان يحكم .

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

وتضيع عظمة الدين في طوفان هذه النظرة الضيقة المتعصبة .. 

بل قد يطلع علينا شيخ يشتم العلم ويشتم كل من يفسر القرآن بالعلم .. وينادي بفصل الدين والعلم .. 

ويقول بأن القرآن كتاب عقيدة وتشريعات أزلية و وصايا خلقية .. ولا يصح ولا يجوز الربط بينه وبين معارف علمية زائلة فانية !

بل قد نسمع من الشيوخ من يأمرنا بالتسليم الإيماني في قضايا الدين .. وينهانا عن الخوض بالجدل العقلي ..

وينسى هؤلاء أن جوهر ديننا هو العلم والعقل .. وأن الله قال لنبيه "وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن". وأن خواتيم أكثر الآيات .. لعلهم يعقلون .. لعلهم يتفكرون .. لعلهم يتدبرون ..

Dr. Mostafa Mahmoud
كتاب / القرآن كائن حي .

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

جوتاما بوذا .. المعلم و الحكيم و الفيلسوف ، الذي ظهر في سيلان منذ أكثر من ألفي عام ليهدي الناس إلى سبل السعادة و يدلهم على طريق الخير تحول الآن إلى أسطورة و لغز .
و لو سألت الآن أحد اليابانيين : ما هو بوذا لوجدت أجوبة بعدد من تسألهم .. فالبوذا هو أنا .. و البوذا هو أنت .. و البوذا عو الوردة .. و البوذا هو هذه العصا .. و البوذا هو الحقيقة ، و البوذا هو السر .. و البوذا هو شيئية أي شئ ، و البوذا هو جوهرك .. و البوذا هو العدم .. و البوذا هو الذي لا تعبر عنه كلمة .. و البوذا هو الذي ليس كمثله شئ .
و يقولون لك ادخل في " الزن " ZEN و أنت تعرف ، فإذا سألتهم : و ما هو الدخول في " الزن " ؟ قالوا : فقط اجلس جلسة هادئة ، و أغلق عينيك ، و أسكت صوت خواطرك و رغباتك ثم تخطى نفسك و علمك و عملك و حظك و جاهك و كل متعلقات هذه النفس وأطماعها .. ثم تجاوز هذا كله فتصل إلى الراحة و إلى السكون المطلق و إلى الفراغ و إلى الصفر .. فذلك هو بوذا ، و ذلك هو حقيقة كل شئ فأنت الآن تلامس جوهر الوجود و أنت تلامس حقيقة جميع الموجودات فتلك حقيقة الوردة و الثمرة و الميكروب والعصا والكلب والشجرة والنجم و شكسبير ..
و أنت الآن قد أصبحت ذلك الفراغ الملئ ، فأنت الآن كل هؤلاء .. و هم جميعا أنت .. أنت الصفر و اللانهاية .. و أنت الآن أدركت و عرفت فالزم ، فلا بوذا هناك و إنما نفسك في إطلاقها و تجردها و شمولها محيطة متحدة متوحدة مع الكل. 
و لهذا يقول العارف منهم : هناك بوذا لمن لا يعرف بوذا .. أما الذي يعرف فليس عنده بوذا .
أنت تحتاج للبوذا حتى تنتزع شوكة نفسك ، فإذا انتزعتها فقد انتزعت البوذا معها .
و يقول لك العارف : 
قبل الدخول في "الزن" تبدو لك الوردة وردة ، والعصا عصا ، فإذا دخلت في "الزن" لا تعود الوردة وردة ، و لا العصا عصا ..
فإذا خرجت من "الزن" عادت الوردة وردة والعصا عصا .
و حالة الصفر أو حالة "الفناء" يسمونها "النرفانا" هي منتهى أمل البوذي .. و هي غاية السعادة والسكون الداخلي الذي لا تزلزله الزلازل و لا تحركه النوازل .
فإذا قلت له : كيف يكون الصفر هو الحقيقة , و كيف يكون الفناء هو الغاية التي يسعى إليها العازف ؟! قال لك تخيل الزمن ..
تخيل عمرك الذي تعيشه .. إنه ماض انتهى ، و مستقبل لم يأت بعد .. و بينهما نقطة افتراضية بين امتدادين .. لكن هذه النقطة أو الواقع الذي نقتتل عليه والذي ما يلبث أن ينصرم و يزول و يصبح شبحا خاويا في برواز قديم اسمه الماضي .. و كل بكائنا و كل اهتمامنا مشغول بهذا الصفر .. بهذه الدوائر الفارغة .. و إذا أدركنا هذا فسوف نستريح ، و ينتهي بكاؤنا و تجف دموعنا .
و إذا أدركت أن منتهى الامتلاء هو منتهى الخواء فأنت البوذي الواصل و قد عرفت فالزم .
و لكي يصدمك و يوقظك من غواشي الحس .. و غرور العقل الذي يحجبك فإن البوذي العارف يفاجئك بامثال هذه الأسئلة المحيرة .
_ ما صوت يد واحدة تصفق ؟
_ ما شكل وجهك قبل أن تولد ؟
_ ما حقيقة البوذا في كلب ؟
و يقرعك على ظهرك بمقرعة مثلما يقرع الطبيب المولود عند ولادته لكي يأخذ أول شهيق و يدخل الهواء رئتيه ، فهكذا يفعل بك لتصحو و تولد من جديد .
فإذا انفجر عقلك من التفكير دون جدوى و دون أن تجد جوابا شافيا على أسئلته قال لك .. ادخل في "الزن" .. تجاوز عقلك و نفسك وحواسك و اخرج من هذه المحارة التى تسجنك تصل إلى الحقيقة .. إن كلاما يخرج من شفتين باليتين محدودتين لن يكون إلا هراء .. فالحقيقة لا يمكن التعبير عنها بكلام و لا بحروف .. إنها إشراقة واستنارة باطنية تضئ وجودك كله .
و طائفة "الزن" تعود في أصلها إلى "كاشابا"
و "كاشبا" .. هو أحد تلاميذ بوذا .
و تحكي القصة أن جوتاما بوذا وقف ليلقي آخر دروسه على تلاميذه .. و لكنه لم يتكلم و ظل صامتا ثم اكتفى بأن يقدم وردة ..
و تساءل التلاميذ عن المعنى الذي قصده بوذا ما عدا كاشابا فإنه ابتسم .. فقال بوذا : " هو ذا أحدكم استطاع ان يفهم ما لا يمكن التعبير عنه بكلام .. و هو ذا يقوم من بعدي فيعلمكم " .
و هكذا بدأت طائفة "الزن" و طريقها الصمت والسكون والتأمل 
و ليس لهذه الطريقة كتاب و لا تعاليم و لا تسابيح و تكاد تكون ضد النطق بأنواعه و تكاد تكون ثورة على ابتذال الحقيقة بالكلمات .
و لكن البوذية الأولى التي جاء بها بوذا منذ أكثر من ألفي عام كانت أبسط من ذلك بكثير.
إن جوتاما بوذا الذي كان الابن المدلل لعائلة ارستقراطية ..
والذي ضاقت نفسه بالترف الفارغ ، فترك قصر أبويه ، ولبس الخرقة و هام في الغابات بحثا عن الحقيقة .. قد ظل يسعى في الأرض و قد طوى بطنه على الجوع .
و تحت شجرة و قد بلغ منه الصيام كل مبلغ ، أشرقت عليه الحقيقة و أدرك طريق السعادة الحق في قمع نفسه ، و كبح رغائبها .. فإذا سكتت الرغبة و خرست الشهوة و انتهى الطلب .. سكت اللهاث المجنون و انتهى الألم ، و انفتحت في القلب أبواب الحكمة .
النفس الراغبة الشهوانية هي الحجاب ، و سبب التعاسة و الألم ، فإذا تجاوزتها و تخطيتها و بلغت غايه الراحة والسعادة .
تلك كانت تعاليم بوذا .. و ذلك كان طريق الفضيلة بالنسبة إليه .
و لم يبلغنا الآثار الباقية عن بوذا أنه تكلم عن إله أو آخرة أو حساب أو روح أو غيب ، و مع ذلك فهو في أكثر أقواله يتكلم عن "الواحد"
فلماذا كان البوذا يعني بالواحد ؟!
بعد أن انطوت آلاف السنين على تلك الاقوال والسير من تحريف و إضافة و تعبير .. لا يتبقى لنا إلا ما يتداوله البوذيون من تراث .
و هم يقولون في هذا التراث إن بوذا لم يكن يعتقد في ثنائية خالق و مخلوق .. و إنما اعتقد دائما في واحدية تقول " بأن الخالق هو عين المخلوق كلاهما واحد "
الله هو الكل .. هو مجموع السماوات و الأرضين و ما عليهما و ما بينهما .
يقول ذلك الواحد في أبيات غريبة من الشعر :
" إذا ظن القاتل انه قاتل
و ظن القتيل أنه قتيل 
فإنهما لا يدريان ما خفي من أساليبي 
حيث أنا الصدر لمن يموت 
و حيث أنا الذراع لمن يقتل 
و حيث أنا القاتل و القتيل و السكين
و حيث أنا كل شئ حتى الموت نفسه .. "
و تلك هي وحدة الوجود الهندية التي تجعل من الله و مخلوقاته شيئا واحدا .
و لم يكن هذا ما جرى على أقوال الحكيم بوذا ، بل إن البوذية انقسمت في اليابان وحدها إلى ثلاث عشرة شعبة .
و لم تكن "الزن" إلا واحدة من هذا الشعب . 
و "النتو" .. هى شعبة أخرى .. و للــ "شنتو " في عاصمة اليابان القديمة 1500 معبد بوذي 
و طائفة "الشنتو" يؤمنون بالروح ، و يقدمون لها القرابين و يطلبون منها العون و الهداية و للروح كهنة و خدام .
و في كل معبد كاهن خاص يلجأ إليه المواطنون ليقرأ لهم طالعهم .
و لا نفهم ما هو الروح المقصود ، و كيف و متى خرج هذا الروح من عباءة بوذا .
و طائفة ثالثة .. تؤمن بالآخرة و البعث و بعالم من الفردوس ينتهي إليه الناس .. كل الناس .. بعد أن يتطهروا و تكتمل نفوسهم .. و يؤمنون برب واحد .. هو " أميدا بودا " .. هو الله النور و الحياة .. و هي طائفة حديثة خرجت إلى النور منذ 800 سنة .
و سبيل النجاح والهداية لكل إنسان في هذه الطائفة أن يتوكل على " أميدا بودا " .. و يطلب العون والقوة ..
و يقولون إن "أميدا بودا " هو نفسه بوذا بعد ان تخطى مرتبة البشرية ثم عاد فتجاوز مرتبة الكينونة و أصبح في الإطلاق و التجريد لا سبيل إلى الوصول إليه .
و لكنه من فرط حبه أرسل رحمت المهداة " بودا سافتا" .. ليكون الواسطة بينه و بين كل المخلوقات ليأخذ بيدها جميعا إلى مراقي الفردوس الأعلى .
يقول مستر " سوجيتا " و هو رجل أعمال ياباني : إن طريقة "الزن" تحتاج إلى وقت و لا أحد يفهمها و لا تلائم هذا العصر .. و لكن ديانة " الأميدا بودا " يفهمها الكل .
و في اليابان 20 مليونا من أتباع " الأميدا بودا" و يسمون مذهبهم "طريق الفردوس " Pure Land Sect .. 
و طائفة رابعة هي طائفة " سوكا جاكاي " .. أو البوذية الجديدة .. و هي طائفة ترفض الغيبيات و ترفض التفلسف و ترفض الغموض .. و معابدها عمارات مبنية على أحدث الطرق العصرية و تعمل بالأزرارو الإلكترونيات .. و دينها التخلق بمكارم الأخلاق و لا شئ سوى ذلك .
و طوائف أخرى و أخرى ..
و أفكار بلا عدد ..
و طرائق تتشعب إلى أهداف و إلى نقيضه .
و أسأل نفسي : ترى لو بعث بوذا حيا و ذهب إلى اليابان .. هل يتعرف على البوذا هناك .. و هل يعرف كل منهما الآخر ؟!
و هل نتعرف نحن أهل الأديان السماوية على ملامح مشتركة بيننا و بين هؤلاء .
وهل يقف أهل الأديان السماوية على أرض واحدة .. برغم تقادم العهد ، و كثرة التحريف و انقسام الأديان إلى عشرات الملل و النحل ؟!
نعم .. برغم ما طرأ على الوحي الذي تلقاه الأنبياء من تحريف ، و رغم الفتن و الإنقسامات ، فإن الدارس للأديان دراسة مقارنة يشعر بالأرض المشتركة التي يقف عليها كل الأنبياء .
إنهم جميعا اتفقوا على الحض على مكارم الأخلاق ، و الأمر بالمعروف و قمع الشهوات .. و تكاد تكون ألواح الوصايا واحدة في الجميع .
و كلهم تكلموا عن الواحد .. و إنما اختلفت الروايات عن هذا الواحد بسبب تقادم العهد و التحريف .
و كلهم اتفقوا على أن جهاد النفس هو السبيل الموصل إلى المعرفة و الاستنارة و سكينة القلب .
و كلهم قالوا بالبعث و حياة الآخرة ، حتى ديانات الفراعنة والديانات الوثنية .
و كلهم سلكوا بالتصوف على نفس الدرب .. بالصوم .. و الصمت .. و الخلوة .. و التأمل .. و رياضة النفس على الصبر و الحلم و كظم الغيط و تحمل المكاره و الزهد في الخسائس .
و كلهم كانوا طلاب علم و طلاب حق و طلاب عدالة .
و برغم ما فعل الزمن بالتواريخ والسير والكتب و الأقوال ..
فإن الأصابع جميعا كانت تبدو أنها تشير إلى شئ واحد .. إشارة مرتعشة أحيانا .. و لكن دائما إلى نفس الاتجاه .
و كأن الكل يقول : هو .. 
أحيانا بالإشارة ..
و أحيانا بالعبارة ..
و أحيانا يختلط الـ "هو " بالـ "أنا "
و أحيانا يتحد الاثنان في وجدان صوفي محموم فيصير النبي في نظر اتباعه إلها، و المخلوق خالقا .. و تلك خطايا المغالاة التي تؤدي بأصحابها إلى الكفر .
و لكن أهل البصائـــر سيرون نور البدر ، برغم السحب و برغم الغواشي و برغم الاختلاف .
و لهذا جعل الله القرآن كتابا مهيمنا على جميع الكتب لأنـه وحده المحفوظ برحمته فهو المرجع عند الاختلاف و به تمت الكلمة .
"و لو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافا كثيرا " 
( 82 _ النساء )
ألم يقل الله لنبيه : " و لقد أرسلنا رسلا من قبلك منهم من قصصنا عليك و منهم من لم نقصص عليك " ( 78- غافر )
فما أكثر الرسل عبر التاريخ مما نعرف و مما لا نعرف و لكن ما أكثر ما تعرضت كلماتهم للتغيير والتحريف .. وصدق الله العظيم .
..
-- د. مصطفى محمود || كتاب : السؤال الحائر

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

إبك ما شئت من البكاء 

فلا شيء يستحق أن تبكيه لا فقرك ولا فشلك ولا تخلفك ولا مرضك، 

فكل هذا يمكن تداركه أما الخطيئة التي تستحق أن تبكيها فهي خطيئة البعد عن إلهك، 

فإن ضيعت إلهك فلا شيء سوف يعوضك، وكل أحلام الشعراء لن تغنيك شيئا.

Dr. Mostafa Mahmoud

كتاب: الإسلام ما هو

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

إن المؤمن لا يفرح لكسب ولا ييأس على خسران ..

وإذا دهمه ما يكره قال في نفسه: 

( وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم وعسى أن تحبوا شيئا وهو شر لكم والله يعلم وأنتم لاتعلمون )

والله عنده حكيم عادل رحيم لا يقضي بالشر إلا بسبب ولحكمة أو لفائدة واستحقاق عادل.

~~

من كتاب / علم نفس قرآني جديد

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

ذلك هو الحب فى كلمة واحدة :

 التناسب : تناسب النفوس و الطبائع قبل تناسب الأجسام و الأعمار و الثقافات ..

~~

من كتاب / أناشيد الإثم و البراءة.

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

وقفت أمام قبر الرسول الكريم مُنكس الرأس حياءً و قد هَرَبَت مِني الكلمات ..
كُلّي حياء منك يا رسول الله ..
أحسنت التبليغ عن ربك وما أحسنّـــا .. وأحسنت النصح لأمتِكَ وما نصحنـــا .. وحملت كتابك بقوة وما حملنـــا .. وانتصرت للحق وما انتصرنـــا ..
واكتفى بعضنا بلحيته ، وقال هي سنَّتَك .. وقصّر البعض جلبابه ، وقال هو أمرك .. واستسهلوا السهل ، وخانوا الأهل ، واكتفوا من الدين بقشرته ، ومن الجهاد بسيرته .. وقعدوا وقعدنا معهم ..
ورَكِب أكتافنا الدون والسُوقة ورِعاع الناس وشذاذ الآفاق ، وسفحوا دماءنا واستباحوا أرضنا وشتتوا شملنا .
يا شفيع العالمين وجاه الضعفاء والمنكسرين ، إشفع لنا عند ربك لعله يتوب علينا ويرضَى .. فقد وعَدَنا ووعده الحق أننا سندخل المسجد كما دخلناه أول مرة ، وسندمر كل ما رفعت إسرائيل من بناء ، وكل ما شيَّدَت من هياكِل .. فلا توبة لنا إلا بتوبته ، ولا رضا إلا برضاه ..
ولا مدخل إلى شفاعته إلا من بابِك ، ولا قُربَى إلا من رِحابك .
ادع لنا ألا يطول علينا الليل وألا يدركنا الويل .
والسلام عليك يا محمد وصلــوات اللــّــه عليك يوم وُلِدتَ ويومَ مُت ويومَ تُبعَثُ حيّا .
والسلام على الكِرام البررة .. سادة البشر وأئمة الدنيا .. أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعليّ .. والنجوم الزواهر من صحابتك الذين عاشوا تحت ظلال السيوف ..
وادع لنا نحن جندك في مصر الذين قلت عنّا :
أننا خير أجناد الأرض ، وأننا في رباط إلى أن تقوم الساعة ..
أن نكون عند حسن ظنِك .. وأن نكون مصداقاً لنبوءتك وآية لرسالتك .
والسلام عليك إلى يوم يقوم الأشهاد .

Dr. Mostafa Mahmoud
مقال : أمام قبر الرسول

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

رضاء الضمير مستحيل ،

 وفي اللحظات التي يخيل إليك أن ضميرك رضي عنك .. ل

ا يكون في الحقيقة قد رضي و إنما يكون قد مات ...

-- د. مصطفى محمود || كتاب : الأحلام --

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

يدك هي التي تحفر بها قبرك وتصنع بها مصيرك، ولسانك هو الذي يهوي بك الي الهاويه او يصعد بك الي اعلي عليين،

انت ماتقول وانت ماتفعل،

انظر ماذا تفعل تعلم مسكنك، وتشهد قيامتك قبل قيامتك، وتعلم ساعتك قبل ساعتك.

Dr. Mostafa Mahmoud

كتاب: سواح فى دنيا الله

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

لا تيأس مهما بلغت أوزارك و لا تقنط مهما بلغت خطاياك .. 

فما جعل الله التوبة إلا للخطاة و ما أرسل الأنبياء إلا للضالين و ما جعل المغفرة إلا للمذنبين و ما سمى نفسه الغفار التواب العفو الكريم إلا من أجل أنك تخطئ فيغفر

جدد استغفارك كل لحظة تجدد معرفتك و تجدد العهد بينك و بين ربك و تصل ما انقطع بغفلتك

و اعلم أن الله لا يمل دعاء الداعين .. و أنه يحب السائلين الطالبين الضارعين الرافعي الأكف على بابه .. 

و إنما يمقت الله المتكبر المستغني المختال المعجب بنفسه الذي يظن أنه استوفى الطاعة و بلغ غاية التقوى و قارب الكمال .. ذلك الذي يكلم الناس من عل و يصافحهم بأطراف الأنامل ..

~~

كتاب / أناشيد الإثم و البراءة

دكتور/ مصطفى محمود

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

ماذا تريد منا الطبيعة ؟ ..

هل كل واحد منا جاء إلى هذه الدنيا بمهمة .. و تكليف .. ورسالة .. عليه أن يؤديها .
هل الميلاد و النزول على هذه الأرض .. كان له سبب و غاية ..
في بريدي كل يوم أسئلة حائرة من هذا اللون ..
لماذا خُلقنا .. 
لماذا جئنا إلى هذه الدنيا ..
ماذا يُراد بنا أن نفعل ..

هل كان لوجودنا حكمة و سبب و غاية .. أم أننا خُلقنا لنموت .. 
و المسألة كلها عبث و سخف كما نقرأ في كتب فلاسفة العبث و كما نرى في مسرح اللا معقول ؟ ..

و هل دورنا فقط أن نواجه هذا السخف و بطولتنا أن نتمرد عليه و نتحدّاه كما يقول كامو .. بطولتنا أن نعلق جراحنا و نصرخ .. سنعيش برغم العذاب و برغم الألم . و نصطنع لأنفسنا وهمًا وحلمًا ..

و هل تكون حياة تلك التي نبنيها على وهم ؟
سؤال خطير و كبير ..

و الإجابة القاطعة عليه تحتاج إلى الاحاطة الكاملة بعملية الحياة . و الاحاطة بالزمن كله .. و ما دار فيه من مبدئه في الماضي السحيق إلى مُنتهاه في المستقبل .. في الآخرة بعد عمر طويل ..

لكي تعرف لماذا قامت الحرب .. و ما دورها .. لا بد أن يكون لديك علم كامل بما كان يجري قبل هذه الحرب .. و ما جرى أثناءها .. و ما جرى بعدها .. أما إذا كنت جنديًا بسيطا في الكتيبة تتلقى أمرا و تُنفذه ثم تموت فلن تكون حياتك أكثر من لحظة في هذه الحرب .. و لن تستشرف من مكانك رؤية تعرف منها القصة كلها بخباياها و أسرارها .

إن العلم عند القائد .. عند الخالق الذي بعث بك إلى الصفوف الأولى .. وزودك بذخيرة العمر المحدودة من ستين طلقة فى ستين سنة هي كل عمرك ..
الخطة كلها في رأسه .. أنت بند واحد في الخطة ..

أنت ورقة في الدوسيه ..
سطر ..
كلمة ..
حرف .. في كتاب رائع لا نهائي اسمه الدنيا .

و لن يستطيع الحرف أن يدرك الغاية من وجوده إلا إذا أدرك الدور الذي يقوم به في السطر الذي يشترك في حروفه .. و إلا إذا أدرك المعنى الذي يدل عليه السطر في داخل المقال .. و المقال في داخل الكتاب ..

لابد أن يكون عمرك هو عمر الأبد لتحضر رواية الحياة بكل فصولها و تعرف الحكاية ..
أما و أنت حالك حال ممثل في مسلسلة إذاعية يُطلق عليه الرصاص فى الحلقة الأولى و يموت .. فإن طلبه معرفة معنى حياته .. يكون طلبا يتجاوز فيه حدوده .. و يطلب فيه المستحيل ..

الجواب اليقين في هذا السؤال إذن غير ممكن .
و كل ما نستطيع أن نفعله هو أن نحدس .
و نُخمّن .. و نشطح بذهننا ..
و أنا أحاول دائما أن أقرأ الاجابة .. لا من كتاب .. و لا من نظرية .. و لا من عقيدة .
و لكني أحاول أن أقرأ الاجابة من التاريخ نفسه .. من حكاية التطور .. من استقراء الطبيعة مباشرة .
أنا أحاول أن أفهم ماذا تريد الحياة بنباتاتها و حيواناتها ..
و ماذا فعلت بهذه المخلوقات على مر العصور ..

الحياة لها حكاية ..
لقد بدأت بسيطة على شكل ميكروب .. خلية واحدة تقوم وحدها بكل الوظائف .. تتنفس و تتغذى و تنمو و تتحرك بدون أجهزة متخصصة ..
ثم انقسمت الخلية إلى خليتين .. و كل خلية إلى خليتين و خرجت من الخلية الواحدة أعداد لا حصر لها من الخلايا ..

ثم بدأت هذه الخلايا تتجمع في قبائل و قطعان تتحرك معا و تتعايش معا .. ثم تلاصقت هذه الأعداد .. لتؤلف مخلوقات مركبة عديدة الخلايا ذات أجهزة متخصصة .. أقسام من خلاياها للتنفس .. و أقسام للتغذي .. و أقسام للحركة .. و أقسام للافراز .. و نشأ النبات و الحيوان المتطور ..

و يمضي الأجيال و الأحقاب الطويلة .. نشأت فصائل من النبات و الحيوان .. كل منها تكيفت مع بيئتها .. نباتات الصبار في الصحارى اتخذت لنفسها أوراقا و سيقانا لتختزن فيها الماء .. و الحيوانات المائية اتخذت لها زعانف لتسبح .. و الحيوانات البرية اتخذت لها أرجلا لتمشي .. و الحيوانات الجوية اتخذت لها أجنحة لتطير .

مرحلة بعد مرحلة .. انتقلت الحياة من الوحدة إلى التعدد .. و من البساطة إلى التركيب .. ثم مزيد من التركيب .. و هو تركيب له غاية واضحة .. هو سيادة الحيوان على بيئته .. و سيطرته على ظروفه .. الأجنحة أعطت الطائر القدرة على ركوب الجو و الزعانف منحت الأسماك القدرة على ركوب البحر .. و الأرجل منحت الدواب القدرة على الدبيب على البر ..

و حينما ظهر الانسان استطاع عن طريق عقله أن يقفز قفزة واسعة .. فهو لم ينتظر مليون سنة لتنمو له أجنحة يطير بها و زعانف يسبح بها .. و إنما اخترع الأدوات .. اخترع العربة و الباخرة و الطائرة و الغواصة و الصاروخ .. و هي أعضاء جديدة حديدية أضافها إلى بنيانه و انطلق يغزو بها الكون .. و لكنه ما زال يجري في نفس الخط الذي كان يسير فيه الميكروب .. من الوحدة إلى التعدد " من الفرد إلى المجتمع " و من البساطة إلى التركيب .. و من التركيب إلى مزيد من التركيب " الاختراعات و القوى الآلية التي تزداد تركيبا و تعقيدا يوما بعد يوم .. و بالحياة المدنية التي يعيشها و التي ينعقد فيها كل شيء بشكل مطرد .. من الكساء إلى الغذاء إلى الدواء إلى المعاملات و التنظيمات إلخ .. إلخ ..

و مرة أخرى كان هذا التعقد يهدف إلى نفس الغاية التى هدف إليها الميكروب فى تطوره .. كان يهدف إلى السيطرة على البيئة و السيادة على الظروف .. إلى ركوب الطبيعة و استغلالها و قيادتها بدلا من الخضوع للطبيعة و الانقياد لها و التقيد بأغلالها ..

كان يهدف إلى القوة و القدرة و المعرفة و الوعي و الحرية و يكافح في سبيل الاستمرار و البقاء و هزيمة الموت .. و في سبيل أن يكون الانسان هو السيد .. هو القدر .

و نحن حينما نبني سدا عاليا ننظم به ماء النيل .. نحن نسير في خط التطور .. وفق الغايات العليا المكتوبة في سفر الحياة .. و هي أن نسود الطبيعة و ننظمها و نستغلها . و نخط قدرنا و قسمتنا بأنفسنا ..

الحياة إذن فيها غاية .. 

و هي برغم الموت .. و برغم الألم و المرض و الشيخوخة و الشر و العبث .. برغم كل هذا تبدو متماسكة متصلة الحلقات منطلقة إلى غايتها مكرسة فيها الزمن كله و الخليقة كلها جيلا بعد جيل .

هناك مهمة ورسالة و تكليف ..كل منا ينزل إلى الأرض و في عنقة هذا التكليف .. أن يضيف طوبة جديدة إلى القلعة الحصينة التي بنتها الحياة لتتحصن فيها و تقود منها التاريخ و تسوس الكون و الطبيعة لصالحها ..
و نحن مزودون من أجل هذه المهمة بكافة الأدوات الضرورية .

بالعقل و الارادة و الاصرار ، و مزودون بتراث من العلوم و المعارف و الخبرات .
نحن الوارثون لكل هذه المعارف لكى نضيف إليها .. و يضيف الذين يأتون بعدنا فى سعى متصل .. لا يعنى فيه الموت شيئا .. و لا يؤدى إلى أى انقطاع .. و كأنما الانسانية كلها .. و الحياة كلها مخلوق واحد .
حتى الجماد كان له فى سفر التطور شأن مماثل .. فقد خضع لنفس الناموس .. فمن ذرة الأيدروجين البسيطة المؤلفة من ألكترون واحد و بروتون واحد .. من هذه الوحدات الأولية .

و بدخولها في علاقات .. نشأت ذرات أكثر تركيبا .. و أكثر تعقيدا .. مرة أخرى .. انتقال من البساطة إلى التركيب و من الوحدة إلى التعدد حتى نصل إلى ذرة اليورانيوم و هى ذرة ثقيلة نشطة ترسل إشعاعا .
.
و من ذرة الكربون القلقة المتعطشة إلى الاتحاد بالذرات الأخرى نشأت سلاسل المواد الهيدروكربونية و هى مواد أكثر تراكبا و أكثر تعقدا ، حتى نصل إلى جزيء البروتين الحي فنصل إلى أكثر الوحدات المادية تعقدا و تراكبا و ثقلا ..
و هناك نظرية فلكية تقول : إن كل شيء نشأ من النور من هذه المادة اللطيفة المفرطة في البساطة .. هذا الاشعاع المؤلف من فتافيت مادية مفرطة في الصغر .. اسمها الفوتونات .. هذه الوحدات التي هى أصغر وحدات الكون و أسرعها حركة و أبسطها تكوينا فتافيت أشعة جاما .. و بيتا و الأشعة الكونية .. هذه الوحدات التقت في فضاء الكون الشاسع في مكان ما و نشأت منها تواليف هي التي انتجت فيما بعد الألكترون و البروتون .. و من الإلكترون و البروتون تكونت ذرة الايدروجين .. ثم سائر الذرات .. إلخ .. من البساطة إلى التركيب ثم إلى مزيد من التركيب .

هناك خط سير إذن .

الحياة ليست خبط عشواء .. و لا مصادفات و لا عبث ..
و الكون ليس حركة بلا وجهة .
و إنما حركة ذات وجهة .

المادة تتطور فى خط سير و اضح من الوحدة إلى التعدد .. و من البساطة إلى التركيب . و من العجز إلى القدرة .. و من العماء إلى الرؤية .. و من عبودية الغريزة إلى تحرر العقل .. و من الخضوع للطبيعة إلى السيادة على الطبيعة .. و إضاع الطبيعة .. و من الظلام إلى النور و من الجهل إلى المعرفة .
و قد يعود السائل فيسأل مرة أخرى .

و لماذا تكون هناك حياة من الأصل ، و لماذا يكون هناك أي اتجاه إلى السيادة على الطبيعة .
ألا يكفي أن تكون هناك طبيعة .. ما الداعي لأن تعى الطبيعة نفسها .. و تقود نفسها بنفسها .. 

و الجواب أنها بهذا تُحقق الحرية .

بالمعرفة و الوعي و القوة و السيادة يكتشف الانسان نفسه و يمتلك كنوز عقله .. و يسيطر على الطبيعة حوله و يحقق حريته ووجوده و يعرف نفسه و يعرف ربه و يبلغ السعاده .. و السعادة لا تبحث لنفسها عن سبب .. فهي دائما غاية ذاتها .

و يعود السائل فيقول إن هذا الكلام يفسر لنا التطور و التاريخ و اتجاه الطبيعة فى سيرها .. و لكنه لا يفسر وجودها لماذا وجدت من الأصل .. 
لماذا يكون هناك امتلاء و لا يكون هناك خلاء ، لماذا وجود لا عدم ؟
و العقاد رحمه الله له رد على هذه المعضلة .. فهو يقول بأسلوبه المنطقى .. إن العدم معدوم فلا وجه للقول بوجوده أو مناقشة وجوده .
و ما دام العدم معدوما فالوجود امتلاء صرف لا نهاية له و لا آخر و لا حدود .. لأن الوجود لا يمكن أن يحده سوى العدم و العدم معدوم ..
فالوجود إذن لا مبدأ له و لا منتهى .. و لا يصح السؤال عن متى خلق .. و لم خلق .. فهو أبدى فى الزمان ، و لم يكن معدوما ليقال .. متى خلق .. و هى حجج منطقية ترضى العقل .. و لكنها لا تشبع الشعور الذى يعانى الموت .. و يحس بدبيب العدم فى زحف الشيخوخة على الأوصال ..
إن السؤال يفرض نفسه برغم لا معقوليته و يلح على الحواس .. 
و لم كان كل هذا ..
و ما الحكاية .. و ما القصة .. 
و لم بدأت .. مادام مصيرها أن تنتهي ..

هناك سر ..
هناك ثغرة .. فى هذا البناء المنطقي الذي بنته لنا الفلسفة .. إن كل حجج الفلسفة تنهار أمام ضربات الموت و كأنها خيوط عنكبوت .. و كأنها كلام .. مجرد كلام .. لايشفي و لا يشبع .. و لا يزن شيئا أمام واقع مر أليم شاخص أمام الحواس .
هذا البناء المتهاوى من المنطق لا يمسك نفسه .. و هو يكشف عن قصوره .. 
هناك سر ..
و أنا أعتقد أن هناك أسرارا لا سر واحدا .. و أن علمنا لا يغطى كل شىء .. و أن عمرنا المحدود لا يمكن أن يعطى إلا لمحة محدودة من الحقيقة .. و إننا نحن جنود الكتيبة التى اسمها " القرن العشرين " موفدون فى مهمة محدودة تنتهى بنهاية عمرنا .. و لا يمكن أن نعرف خبايا الخطة كلها .. فالخطة فى رأس القائد .. الخالق .. و نحن مجرد بند فى الخطة .. ورقة فى الدوسيه .. حرف .. و لا يمكن لنا أن نحيط بالحقيقة ..
الحقيقة لا تدركها إلا عين تنظر من ربوة الأبدية على الزمن كله ..
كل ما أستطيع معرفته هو أن هذه الحياة ليست عبثا و لا سخفا .. و إنما هى نظام محكم له غايات .. و أننا نسير كالجيش .. لنا مسيرة .. و لنا مخطط و أنا لا أعرف المخطط كله و إنما أعرف القليل جدا ..
و لكن على مرور الحياة طريقها .. لزمن اللانهائى .. تكتشف الحياة طريقها و تزداد معرفتها قليلا بقليل .. فيعرف أحفادى ما لم أعرف أنا .. و يتصل مجرى العلم الذى لا يبدو أنه ينقطع أبدا بموت أحد .. و إنما هو يستمر يحفر طريقه فى الظلمة .
و لا يوهن من عزمى أنى موفد فى هذا الطريق فى بعثة غامضة .. و مهمة غير مفهموة .. فمنتهى شرفى أنى فعلت كل ما أستطيع ..
و إذا كان كل ما وصلت إليه أن هدف هذه الرحلة هو التكامل .. تكامل القوة .. و تكامل الحس .. و تكامل السمع .. و تكامل البصر .. و تكامل العقل .. وصولا بذلك إلى معرفة الانسان لنفسه و إدراكه لربه و من ثم عبادته .. فإن جلال هذه الأهداف و عظمة هذه الغايات هى مبرر كاف لمشقة الطريق ..

و هل بعد الله هدف ..؟؟!!
و هل بعد الله سؤال ..؟؟!!

..

-- د. مصطفى محمود || كتاب : في الحب والحياة --

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

إذا كنت تُعدّ مائدتك بنفس الطريقة التي تعلمتها من والديك وتختار ثيابك في الحدود التي ترسمها لك الموضة كل عام .. وتنتقي كلامك من لوائح العادة والعرف والتقليد .. ولا تعرف من قاموس اللغة إلا كلمة نعم ، فأنا أمام هذه الستائر الكثيفة التي تحجبك 

سوف أجد مشقة في الكشف عن حقيقتك كإنسان ..

إني أراك مجرد اسطوانة .. مجرد مرآة مسطحة تعكس الأشياء دون أن تُضيف إليها شيئًا من مادتها ..

أنت لا تملك جديدًا في داخلك .. لا تملك نفسًا ..

إن المجتمع الصالح ليس مجموعة أصفار ، وإنما هو مجموعة أفراد .. وقدر صغير من الفردية ضروري ليفترق به الانسان عن الدابة .. وليفترق به المجتمع عن القطيع .

إن مليون إنسان يقولون نعم .. دائمًا .. في كل مناسبة .. لا يعول على رأيهم .. لأنهم لا يختلفون عن مليون قالب طوب يجاوبون على الصوت بترديد صداه .. 

ليس من صالح المجتمع إذن أن يذوب فيه أفراده .. فيفقدون فردياتهم و يتحوّلون إلى تشيكلات آلية من النمل .

وإنما يجب أن يحتفظ كل فرد بنطاق من الحرية حوله يتنفس فيه ..
..
-- د. مصطفى محمود || كتاب : في الحب والحياة --

----------

